# Knaresborough



## campervanannie (Feb 7, 2019)

Does anyone know if you can overnight on the big carpark invKnaresborough it’s about 10 years since I have stayed there it’s not on the pois but not sure if it ever was.


----------



## AdriaTwin (Feb 7, 2019)

Car parks in Knaresborough | Car parks in Knaresborough | Harrogate Borough Council.             No overnight "camping"


----------



## CarlandHels (Feb 7, 2019)

To my knowledge they stopped it a few months ago..
If your looking for somewhere quiet for a night about 15mins drive from there pm us..


----------



## mickymost (Feb 9, 2019)

Stayed at York Place car park and was here and slept overnight two different occasions in 2018.Other motorhomes also stayed over.Maybe been stopped though as per above posting?

Atb Mike


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 9, 2019)

mickymost said:


> Stayed at York Place car park and was here and slept overnight two different occasions in 2018.Other motorhomes also stayed over.Maybe been stopped though as per above posting?
> 
> Atb Mike



Yes I think it was York place we used to stop at years ago.


----------



## Jo001 (Feb 9, 2019)

It's outside of Knaresborough but we sometimes stop at the Mason's Arms at Hopperton (in the POIs) and get a great meal and a warm welcome.


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 9, 2019)

Jo001 said:


> It's outside of Knaresborough but we sometimes stop at the Mason's Arms at Hopperton (in the POIs) and get a great meal and a warm welcome.



Thanks for your replies but we have decided to meet at the Kilburn Whie Horse carpark which is Yorkshire’s answer to the Wiltshire white horses once again thanks for your replies.


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 9, 2019)

In our family, it's known as," Blotty Kernaresborough  ".

Jenny brought a friend back from Germany, for a holiday, in the 60s. She liked Leeds so much, she decided to stay and got a job at the Queens Hotel.
Jenny's brother, would drive her to romantic places, on her days off, with a view to cementing international relations. 
He thought Knaresborough, being close, might do the job.
After the sixth visit, the friend told Jenny, on being asked where they had been, replied
.. "Blotty Kernaresborough..a- blotty- gain. "


----------

